# 585 Geometry help



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone point me to a Look 585 Geometry chart? Mr Google is not being too helpful.

And as a follow-up question, from looking at photos, the rear geometry looks pretty tight. Will anything bigger than a 23mm tire fit there?

Thanks.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

not sure if this is "origin" or "optimum". i think its origin (shorter head tube)

looking for LOOK geometry chart - The Paceline Forum


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. It confirms what I thought - that the geo is virtually identical to a Supersix, which for me is a good thing.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

My Look 585 uses Conti 700x25 on HED C2 (23mm wide) rims. The tires measure an actual 27.3mm. There is plenty of clearance all the way around on both the front and rear. No issues.


----------

